# Root access without rooting



## ukrkoz (Sep 30, 2011)

Maybe I am not explaining it right. But here's the thing. I have Super Curio Voodoo control purchased, and it worked fine on my Droid Charge. Now, it does not on Galaxy Note, as it wants root access. Same goes for Ti Backup.
On the other hand, I do not really want to do entire rooting process, as phone is fine with me as is. I have some headphone booster app installed, but it's not as good as Voodoo, and I stream music vioa headphone jack twice a day for couple hrs.
Is there any way I can provide root access for aftermarket programs, like Voodoo, without major rooting job to the phone?

Thank you.


----------



## lastdeadmouse (Dec 16, 2011)

Rooting is not a major job.2 downloads, 1 flash, and a ton of benefits.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717


----------



## MLO (Apr 28, 2013)

lastdeadmouse said:


> Rooting is not a major job.2 downloads, 1 flash, and a ton of benefits.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717


I have the exact same model phone as you're posting from. What did you use to root it?


----------



## rockstad (Apr 4, 2013)

You can find many ways to do it, just Google it! You can leave the phone completely stock and be rooted

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using RootzWiki


----------

